# Orchid mantis breeding question



## JohnDapiaoen (Oct 31, 2013)

I have four orchid mantis nymphs that I recently sexed as three females and a single male. This would be good odds for, lets say T's, but what I want to know is if males can mate with multiple partners, because I bred local mantids before and I noticed the males die right off the females back after mating, well that's how I see it anyway, maybe it was all just bad timing.


----------



## PIaf94 (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes..........yes they can.


----------



## JohnDapiaoen (Nov 1, 2013)

you......... you sure? 

^This guy is my brother BTW, and I'm not really sure he knows what he's talking about. Some REAL mantis experts chime in please.


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 1, 2013)

The likelihood of a male surviving a mating is low, due to the enormous amount of fluids lost in the process of insemination, coupled with the intense physical exertion..  They aren't meant for this intense amount of physical activity, the contractions used to pump the sperm out are extremely expensive, energy-wise, they literally just burn out.

   If he pulls out 'cleanly' (meaning his genitals werent torn or damaged in the process), you MIGHT be able to give him an extra day-or-two of life, by giving him water immediately, and a high-fat food, to help give him some energy back.  The next mating will definitely do him in (that's assuming he's even able to mate at that point, and not just hobbling around on his claws)...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Truffs1178 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm breeding mantids and have kept a variety species before, never orchids before though.

Not all males will die after mating but Smokehound is correct there is a high chance he will. However in the wild they will almost always die after mating. If you do want to try mating the male with multiple females then make sure both the male and female are well fed and try to mate them at night. Your very unlikely to get more than two mates out of the male because he needs a few days to rest after but he will probably die in that time. 

Both mantids should be at least two weeks mature before mating. Make sure the female isn't facing him when you introduce them but put them in a large enclosure during breeding. It's also a good idea for the female to be eating when the male mounts the female. And especially don't disturb them because it can take hours before insemination begins even after the male has mounted the female.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 4, 2013)

I breed many species and never see a male die unless he is eaten. Your experience may be different. But males can mate with many females, given a few days to rest and eat after a mating. Most males live around 2 months after becoming adult, orchids are ready to mate after two weeks, but the female is not ready for around a good month. Problem here is the male is ahead of her by one molt, so when she is adult and ready, he is on his last legs anyways so to speak. Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Nov 4, 2013)

Interesting Rebecca.  Nature's way of preventing inbreeding I guess.  I heard that some folks keep their females at a higher temperature for just that reason.  They increase the female's metabolism and speed of maturity relative to the male.  In essence, they keep the males cool and 'power feed' the females, so that both genders reach maturity at approximately the same time.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 5, 2013)

yes, this is true, I tried it and did not like it, but that does not mean it does not work. I just did not like mutilating them in that way,
 but sometimes when you invest a lot you have to resort to other methods.


----------

